# Würfelspiel



## Broxello (23. Jun 2009)

HI
Wir haben in der Schule z Zt ein Projekt, dass wir ein Spiel in Java machen sollen. Unsere gruppe hat sich dafür entschieden ein kleines Würfelspiel zu machen,dh. es gibt einen Spieler und einen Bot. Der Spieler soll auf den Button "Würfeln" klciken und dann wird einen Zufallszahl gegeben...einige Sekunden später soll der Bot auch eine zufallsgenerierte Zahl anzeigen.
Das graphische ist alles kein Problem...
Unser Problem ist das wir noch nie "import java.util.*;" <- das benutzt haben, und wir auch nicht wissen wie man eine zufallszahl schreibt!
Ich habe schon in einigen Foren versucht mich zu informieren aber irgendwie peilen wirs trotzdem nicht...

Also ich wollte fragen ob mmir jmd das "import java.util.*;" erklären kann und vll eine kleine musterlösung (muss nicht für einen würfel sein) von einem zufallszahlgenerator geben könnte...

Danke schon mal im Voraus!!!
mfg Broxello


----------



## bygones (23. Jun 2009)

im package util sind einfach alle "hilfsklassen" von Java reingehauen... schau in die API, da findest du mehr - alle hier zu erklaeren waere zu viel.

ein einfacher zufallsgenerator:

```
java.util.Random rnd = new java.util.Random();
int next = rnd.nextInt(6) + 1; // nextInt(6) wuerde 0 - 5 zurueckgeben
```


----------



## Broxello (23. Jun 2009)

ok cool thx
falls ich noch fragen hab meld ich mich noch mal =)


----------

